# Your weight gain since Christmas eve?



## JtB (28 Dec 2009)

At the moment I stand at +1.75kg (3.86 pounds)


----------



## potsy (28 Dec 2009)

Since the start of December 3kg 6-7lbs
More to come me thinks,hopefully getting out on bike tomorrow,1st time in 3 weeks.
Makes the start of 2010 more interesting anyway.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (28 Dec 2009)

i dread to think as i've been off the bike with an injury since early last month…


----------



## Rhythm Thief (28 Dec 2009)

No idea. I haven't weighed myself for years. Life's too short, just enjoy your Xmas.


----------



## lukesdad (28 Dec 2009)

4lbs "its the end of the world as I know it."


----------



## Crackle (28 Dec 2009)

Don't know, ask me again at New Year. Judging by my running, not as light as it was.


----------



## Cranky (28 Dec 2009)

Slightly taken aback this morning, having gained around 6lbs. Weather too slippery for cycling and have missed the gym for a couple of weeks, too (to be resolved tomorrow morning).


----------



## summerdays (28 Dec 2009)

Minus 2 lbs according to Wii Fit ... though chances are its just different clothes..... still given the above average intake of cream, meat, chocolates etc I think that's pretty good.


----------



## GrasB (28 Dec 2009)

I've lost the best part of 2 kg thanks to illness... I just can't eat without wanting to hurl


----------



## gaz (28 Dec 2009)

I'm 6lbs less compared to September. i don't take much notice of my weight. especially over christmas. it's bound to go up, but then i will just lose it in the new year!


----------



## Gerry Attrick (28 Dec 2009)

Don't go there!


----------



## Garz (28 Dec 2009)

I shall find out tomorrow morning when I get on the scales (usual time if I ever do this), im guessing about 4-5lbs on.


----------



## arallsopp (29 Dec 2009)

I reckon I've got about half a stone on at the moment. Its all from the bloomin stockings too. How comes I buy thoughtful fillers, and my wife buys empty calories?


----------



## benborp (29 Dec 2009)

Aaargh!

I've lost a stone since the end of October. I think the majority of that has been in the last four weeks as well.
I can tell you there isn't an awful lot of me in the first place.


----------



## MacB (29 Dec 2009)

I suspect I've put on rather a lot, I walked past the scales and they bleeped in fear.


----------



## TheKay (29 Dec 2009)

2 - 3lbs since xmas eve... 

and i suspect at least another 2 lbs will follow during the next few days... 


Had an excellent huge turkey dinner though!!


----------



## dudi (29 Dec 2009)

I've put on 4lbs, suprisingly managed to stay under 12st. I have done practically no exercise in the last week and have eaten like a glutton.

I'll work that all off in the first couple of weeks of Jan though. providing the snow keeps away.


----------



## trio25 (29 Dec 2009)

I don't dare look!


----------



## dmoan (29 Dec 2009)

I've gone from 15st 5lb to 16st 2lb since the start of December. Did a 5 mile fun run on Boxing Day and felt every extra ounce of weight! Seriously annoyed, as I was 14st 13lb in August and heading downwards...

'Normal' diet (ie not greedy-bastard-isis) resumed yesterday. I'm giving beer away, if anyone wants an armful of cans!


----------



## cyberknight (29 Dec 2009)

Finally got a doctors appointment for this morning 

Been off the bike for 2 weeks now due to a stinking cold that i caught off the lad.he had antibiotics for it and i timed it so the doctores were all off merry making when i realized it was not just a sniffle.

I dare not even go near the scales..........(no its not me )


----------



## Garz (29 Dec 2009)

Confirmed this morning, 5lbs doh!


----------



## BearPear (29 Dec 2009)

I daren't get on the scales. My clothes tell me that I have gained between 5 & 7lbs in the last month.

For some reason I can't get to grips with the maintainance bit of weight watchers, I didn't want to be any lighter, but can't get the balance of eating a little more without going overboard - Christmas is the wrong time to try all things "in moderation"!. Back to the weekly weigh-in for me, *sigh*


----------



## Bayerd (29 Dec 2009)

2-3 lbs for me. I've not ridden for a week, the bike's at the lbs. Should get it back tomorrow. I can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## Bongo Bill (29 Dec 2009)

7LBs so far for me! The usual Christmas fare is to blame but I have added the following:


Cashew nuts
Lindor Chocs
Liqourice All Sorts
Walkers Sensation Crisps
Pear Cider
Port
M&S Mini Hamburgers
M&S Mini Meat Pies
And I am ashamed to admit that I have got quite a bit of Iceland Party food in the freezer.


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2009)

Bongo Bill said:


> 7LBs so far for me! The usual Christmas fare is to blame but I have added the following:
> 
> 
> Cashew nuts
> ...


ooohh discovered these last year,very bad news,have polished off 1 box and have another in the cupboard


----------



## scook94 (29 Dec 2009)

I don't weigh in until Friday, weighed myself on Christmas morning and was 2lb down on the previous week (which included a works night out and a christmas lunch, so satisfied with the result). I'll post back on Friday...


----------



## Bongo Bill (29 Dec 2009)

potsy said:


> ooohh discovered these last year,very bad news,have polished off 1 box and have another in the cupboard



I have already started on my second box. The box of Celebrations have not been opened yet. This morning I had a big bowl of Jordan's museli. 10 mins after that I had a handfull of All Sorts, 3 Lindors and a mince pie and it was not even 8am  Nice though!


----------



## JtB (30 Dec 2009)

Eased off on the calorie intake and the increment is down to +1.1kg (2.4 pounds) this morning. Got some parties lined up this next few days, but will try and get the bike out today (its not been out for nearly 3 weeks now due to bad weather).


----------



## The Jogger (31 Dec 2009)

'Feed a cold and starve a fever.'
I've had a cold/chesty cough for over two weeks, so I've indulged. Also I think I've done some ankle damage with a fall, so no running or cycling and up 7lbs.


----------



## ACW (31 Dec 2009)

no cycling for 2 weeks + tins of sweets in work = 3kg


----------



## zacklaws (31 Dec 2009)

I put 9lb on up till Xmas from beginning of December, but I have managed to work it off on the turbo.

Probably put it back on again tonight and tommorow when the beer starts flowing.


----------



## Bill Gates (1 Jan 2010)

21st December 13.7.04 and this morning weighed in at 13.9.04 so a net gain of 2 lbs, and temptation foods virtually all eaten so can now get to grips with getting down to 13 stone and then what is my target racing weight of 12.7.00 by May. 

2lbs a week target weight loss for January/February and then the hard slog of 1 lb a week if I'm lucky after that. It's porridge for breakfast time again.


----------



## GrasB (1 Jan 2010)

After weighing my self this morning I have lost about 2.25kg  which may well explain the rather high average speed on my ride today.


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2010)

GrasB said:


> After weighing my self this morning I have lost about 2.25kg  which may well explain the rather high average speed on my ride today.


Then you have no place being in this thread GrasB
Can you tell I'm jelous?


----------



## GrasB (1 Jan 2010)

posty... yeah but my christmas wasn't exactly a good one being barely able to walk to the village & back without feeling like I was going to throw up.


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2010)

GrasB said:


> posty... yeah but my christmas wasn't exactly a good one being barely able to walk to the village & back without feeling like I was going to throw up.


Oh ok let you off then
As long as you make up for it this month.


----------



## Garz (1 Jan 2010)

Amazed you had the strength/fitness soon after illness GrasB, I mean if you lose 5lbs in weight and start riding faster it's pretty impressive!


----------



## GrasB (1 Jan 2010)

Thing is though I'm around 175lbs & that's mostly muscle...okay I lose 5lbs taking me down to 170lbs but all that's going to do is basically increase my PWR. While my average was fast, it's certainly isn't outside what I could achieve normally, what surprised me was I didn't feel like I was pushing my self THAT hard, but then again the road fixie always does seem to give me very high average speeds (& it's not a trip computer error unless bike hike & my watch know which bike I'm riding on!)


----------



## Slowgrind (1 Jan 2010)

In the last five weeks I've gained about a stone and a quarter! The previous six weeks I shed three and a bit stones!


----------



## Garz (1 Jan 2010)

Whoah, major yo-yo'ing there Slow!


----------



## youngoldbloke (2 Jan 2010)

Nil.


----------



## postman (2 Jan 2010)

About 6ib .But not worrying .Will fall off soon enough .


----------



## Slowgrind (2 Jan 2010)

Yep Garz three weeks on a respirator! The weight just drops off!


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Jan 2010)

Five pounds, went out for first ride in about three weeks yesterday not good eight miles in started to seriously flag. Now its started snowing.


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2010)

I was hoping to keep it to about 5-6 lbs,but I'm now 10lbs heavier than start of December.3weeks off the bike and the way the forecast looks for next week probably make that 4.


----------



## Garz (2 Jan 2010)

Agreed smeggers, just on damage limitation now till I can get out on the bike more.


----------



## Bodhbh (5 Jan 2010)

4kg over Chrimbo, although overall a fairly massive 13kg since early November when had hernia op and been off the bike since. Now too fat to fit into cycling clothes, diet to Easter inc.


----------



## amaferanga (5 Jan 2010)

I haven't looked through the whole thread, but there seem to be some massive weight gains over quite a short period of time. 

I ate WELL over Christmas, but I didn't really eat MORE so I didn't gain any weight. Am I the only person who doesn't eat double over Christmas?


----------



## amaferanga (5 Jan 2010)

I haven't looked through the whole thread, but there seem to be some massive weight gains over quite a short period of time. 

I ate WELL over Christmas, but I didn't really eat MORE so I didn't gain any weight. Am I the only person who doesn't eat double over Christmas?


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Jan 2010)

youngoldbloke said:


> Nil.



- no you are not (he said smugly)


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Jan 2010)

youngoldbloke said:


> Nil.



- no you are not (he said smugly)


----------



## tyred (5 Jan 2010)

I'm too scared to find out


----------



## tyred (5 Jan 2010)

I'm too scared to find out


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2010)

tyred said:


> I'm too scared to find out


Come on do it,
I put 5lbs on by xmas day-then no weigh in for a week,keeping my fingers crossed it weren't gonna be too bad,had a right shock on 3rd Jan another 7lbs on.12lb in total
Still I lost 25lbs last year up to Novemberso can do it again


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2010)

tyred said:


> I'm too scared to find out


Come on do it,
I put 5lbs on by xmas day-then no weigh in for a week,keeping my fingers crossed it weren't gonna be too bad,had a right shock on 3rd Jan another 7lbs on.12lb in total
Still I lost 25lbs last year up to Novemberso can do it again


----------



## Garz (5 Jan 2010)

With only one ride under my belt and this weather unforgiving, I think I shall invest in a turbo asap as I can already feel another 2lbs ontop of the 5 i meantioned earlier!


----------



## JtB (6 Jan 2010)

In the end my overall gain over the Christmas and new year holiday period was 1.4kg (3 pounds). Normally I wouldn't mind, but at the moment I can only dream about when I will be back on my bike. Can't even drive around here let alone cycle.


----------

